# Futuropolis at SWGRS



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

While *SWGRS* was going on inside Fairplex building #6, the *Fairplex Garden Railroad* was attracting visitors just a few yards down the walkway. And in one corner of that layout a strange structure jutted upwards through a ribbed steel umbrella.










I've heard it's been called 'Fantasy Corner.' But what is this contraption? Some sort of art-deco steam donkey? A Victorian Tower of Babel? Some Jules Vernish Arcology? 










Okay.. that Verneseian contraption of pickled iron and brass is connected by bridgework to... a stone _CASTLE?_










Hmmm. The kids seem to be enjoying it. Let's walk around to their P.O.V.










Ahhh -- it's _*FUTUROPOLIS!*_ This steampunk vision -- of a rail future that never was -- sprang from the fevered brow of our own Chris Walas. With the help of John Corradini, Gary Olmstead, Cloyce Carter, and Steve & Yolanda Borges, it came to life here at Fairplex!

Pushing in closer on that bright red rocket ship at the left... It's called the "MLS Friendship Express." We can immediately see two trains running.










The one on the bottom is full of whimsical shapes brightly painted, and there's a clown on the cowcatcher; I think we could call it "the Circus Train." But it's Halloween, so let's follow that upper train for now. It's called "The Goblin Express" and it's pulled by a fantastical, articulated 'critter' engine.




























Now we'll catch up with the circus train...



















There's yet a third train running today. An engine that I can only describe as 'Nautiloid' hauls a consist around the bottom of the Futuropolis tower, where the 'roundhouse' protects the oddest collection of rolling stock since "AWNUTS" saw print!



















The manifest is also pretty strange -- everything from ray guns to rocket ships to 'flying fish' submarines.










If you looked straight up, you'd see a collection of strange aircraft and 'aeronauts' flying around beneath Futuropolis' umbrella. Each of the flyers is actually hanging from one of a rotating circle of logging disconnects!










At the very base of the complex, Futuropolis shares a pond with the rest of the Fairplex Railroad. For Walas' team, this was an opportunity to create a dock that contained both whimsical and steampunk elements.




























Unfortunately, all good things must come to an end. This Halloween weekend of 2009 marked the last operation of Futuropolis. As with so much in California, this neighborhood of Fairplex is being redeveloped. By the time you read this, the corner has been dismantled, and plans are being drafted to move the Fairplex railroad's circus scene into this area of the layout.

The Nautaloid train has had its last run, and the afternoon light falls across a disconnected 'Flying Fish' submarine as the young Perfessor explains to his erstwhile passengers that they're too late for one last adventure in a place that never existed, but should have.











It's the end of the day for Futuropolis.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad to see it go. I remember watching them make it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

"Sniff"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to see it go...........


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow bummer.. I wish I'd seen it before it went...


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't keep a good Fantasy Corner down. It will live again, although probably not in such a public space. Possibly under another name.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

AMAZING TOO BAD IT HAS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PROGRESS SOMETIMES IS NOT AS GOOD AS THE PAST" REGAL


----------

